# Picture of a 47 Year old Donkey~!



## shminifancier (Mar 28, 2004)

Thought you all would like to see this picture of a 47 year old donkey...

Somebody else sent in a picture of a 50 year old mule...Yikes


----------



## Marion at Underwoodfarms (Mar 28, 2004)

Isn't he a special boy, just want to hug him


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 28, 2004)

Yes Hugging like in this pic....Sorry these are fairly big I have already croped them from there original size.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 28, 2004)

How very wise he looks!

MA


----------



## minimule (Mar 28, 2004)

If only they could talk!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 29, 2004)

.....and wouldnt he have the stories to tell if he could talk! WOW- 47yrs. old. Does anyone have a address of where he is located.....I say, we send him a b-day card from all of the forum friends!! Send me his address and I will do it, just everyone send me there names to put on the card. Wouldnt it be great if they could all live to be almost 50 and healthy!!!!!


----------



## JuGGler_j0e (Mar 30, 2004)

*47??? WOW! He's the biggest I've seen in a while!



Could you gave him another hug for me??



*


----------



## dustyrose (Mar 30, 2004)

He looks very huggable, some one give him a BIG hugg for me too





When they live to be that age you know they have been loved and taken care of that's for sure.

I think it would be cool to send him a birthday card.


----------



## JuGGler_j0e (Mar 30, 2004)

dustyrose said:


> I think it would be cool to send him a birthday card.


*Hmmm. Well, If you do send him a card, please privet message me and let my know!*

Heay, wouldn't it be great if he made it to 50??






Set a world record!


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 30, 2004)

I sent a note to the person that posted that picture on the Forum::

Donkey and Mule Forum Board Here is the e mail addy of the person that posted the picture of that 47 yr old donkey on the donkey and mule board.

[email protected]


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 30, 2004)

Here is the reply from that person::

I THINK THAT WOULD BE GREAT AND I AM SURE EARS AND HER OWNER WOULD REALLY

ENJOY THAT !!

I WILl GET IT FOR YOU ! JANICE


----------



## sharon (Mar 31, 2004)

I agree with Maryann...he looks very wise!!

Don't his feet need a trimming?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 28, 2006)

bumping this up from 2004. We sent a group b-day card to Ears on his 47 th birthday. Corinne


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 28, 2006)

HI, FOR SOME REASON I CAN'T FIND HIS PICTURE



: ? NIKKI


----------



## Devon (Nov 28, 2006)

Wouldnt he be 49 years old today? is he still alive? Is the photos still available? haha Im just full of questions :lol:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 28, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: me too me too - i can't see the pictures and would love to know if he is still alive!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 28, 2006)

I also think around the same time this one came into light :bgrin there was a donkey in England (?????) that was 60 yrs old, his name was Laddie... ( I remembered the name because I kept thinking of our dog named Laddie) I havent heard if either one is still alive but I will see if I can find out anything. Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 29, 2006)

I found it....though I am not sure the Old Soul is still alive..

What a Cutie



:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/3184279.stm


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 29, 2006)

God Bless his soul...looks like he lived to be 62



: :aktion033:

http://www.qeok.com/other/800-qeok.html


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 29, 2006)

Isnt that just amazing! looks like my donkeys will out live me



: :bgrin Corinne


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks Corinne! that was great to see.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 29, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]What a precious old soul...




: Thanks for finding the picture! Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 30, 2006)

:new_shocked: WOW!!! :new_shocked:

Is all I can say....(not really)....

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Lively Laddie :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

I'm soooo thrilled to see his picture, now if we could find out about "Ears"?



:

Thanks for digging up all this info...I find it very interesting.

Sandy


----------

